# Lanolin on baby's face?



## electriclady (Dec 28, 2006)

DD is teething (...or something) and is sucking her lower lip a lot. With the cold weather we've been having, she gets a little rashy below her mouth as a result. I'm trying to figure out the best way to treat/prevent it...I've heard the suggestion to put Aquaphor on baby's cheeks for wind burn, but I don't want to put it around her mouth because I don't want her to suck it off and ingest it. So I've been putting Lansinoh, on the theory that lanolin is one of the major ingredients in Aquaphor, and if it's okay for baby to suck it off nipples then okay to suck off her own face.







But is there any reason not to use lanolin? Any other suggestions for what to use to protect her chin from chapping?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I've used Lanolin around ds's mouth when I was treating thrush with gentian violet to prevent staining, and I like to put it on my own lips when they are dry, it works a lot better than any chapstick. I assume that lanolin would also be okay for this as well


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

My choice would be lanolin. I've used it on DS's cheeks for windburn and I love it for lip gloss. I think its pretty and it feels great! DH will say, "did you put that boob cream on your lips again?"


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

I love using lansinoh for all kinds of dry skin. It's great under the nose when its runny also.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I've used grapeseed oil and olive oil for rashy things on ds. It soaks in really well and protects his skin. I found this out during his baptism, when he was rubbed down with olive oil--his skin was soooo good after that!









I'll try to remember the lanolin when I need something thicker.


----------



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

When DD#1 was born, she was (genuinely) post-term and therefore had a significant case of "old man syndrome" -- one of the symptoms is severe peeling of the hands & feet and some peeling elsewhere like around the eyes. I used Lasinoh lanolin because it is so pure and chemical-free-- like you, I figured if it was harmless if they got it on their mouths from nipples, it would certainly be gentle enough to out on a newborn's delicate skin. Plus I needed something of a super-thick & concentrated consistency that would adhere & absorb well. It worked beautifully.

With DD #2 I've used it for peeling around her eyes, as well as for a pure, thick, gentle diaper ointment. I feel much more comfortable putting the natural lanolin on her delicate areas than I do the chemical-laden concoctions like Balmex.


----------

